# Word of the Day - Agelast



## debodun (Oct 8, 2021)

Agelast (noun) - a person that never laughs.

A comic would not want too many agelasts in the audience.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 8, 2021)

a new one for me, thx 4 posting...


----------



## Devi (Oct 8, 2021)

Thanks, Deb! I've never heard of that either!


----------



## Devi (Oct 8, 2021)

Okay, I watched the _John Wick_ series (of three movies) starring Keanu Reeves — the guy never smiled, let alone laughed. A real agelast!


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 20, 2021)

Will save this word for Scrabble. Thanks!


----------

